# Hello from Massachusetts



## Britiron (Aug 16, 2021)

New grower here trying my hand for the very first time.


----------



## BarnBuster (Aug 16, 2021)

Welcome to RIU!


----------



## sonnyjim (Aug 16, 2021)

Welcome, have a good time and enjoy, lots of knowledge here


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey newbie, welcome to the show...


----------



## PurpGeneticz (Aug 16, 2021)

Just joined today.. From Grassachusettes! 

Im a breeder in the cannabis world. Heres a few shots of my strains ive created over the years.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Aug 16, 2021)

Welcome to RIU, beautiful girls you have there!!!


----------



## PurpGeneticz (Aug 16, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Welcome to RIU, beautiful girls you have there!!!


Appreciate the love!


----------



## go go kid (Aug 16, 2021)

Wellcome to RIU ,you came to the right place. happy growing and above. All-have fun


----------



## Chance Labelle (Aug 27, 2021)

Britiron said:


> New grower here trying my hand for the very first time.


 how is the grow looking?tough season in mass this year


----------



## Blue Pirate (Aug 29, 2021)

PurpGeneticz said:


> Just joined today.. From Grassachusettes!
> 
> Im a breeder in the cannabis world. Heres a few shots of my strains ive created over the years.


what part of Mass?


----------



## Creature1969 (Aug 29, 2021)

Welcome to the party @Britiron better late than never. We had a HUGE MA thread here when it went legal years ago.
I'm south coast. Did all your local hydro shops close down in the last couple years too?


----------



## Blue Pirate (Aug 29, 2021)

Forgot to mention im from Western Ma


----------



## Chance Labelle (Aug 29, 2021)

Amazing looking strains .Do you feminize your own plants?


----------



## Chance Labelle (Aug 29, 2021)

Im from worcester county area


----------



## Blue Pirate (Aug 29, 2021)

Chance Labelle said:


> Im from worcester county area


Just South in Hamden county.


----------



## Britiron (Aug 30, 2021)

Creature1969 said:


> Welcome to the party @Britiron better late than never. We had a HUGE MA thread here when it went legal years ago.
> I'm south coast. Did all your local hydro shops close down in the last couple years too?


I’m northwest of Boston, relatively small town yet we have two hydro stores!


----------



## Chance Labelle (Aug 30, 2021)

I k ow there is a hydro store in webster M.A....I was around for the old Mass thread


----------



## Blue Pirate (Aug 30, 2021)

So far, so good….will see after Ida arrives this week.


----------



## Blue Pirate (Sep 5, 2021)

Britiron said:


> New grower here trying my hand for the very first time.


Looking for reputable seed bank, try https://hembragenetics.com/
Great boutique female run business!!
Ive got great delivery service to Massachusetts…2 days after ordering..
Tell them Blue Pirate referrer you (I’m not compensated, just a really happy customer)


----------



## Chance Labelle (Sep 15, 2021)

Appreciate it thanks


----------



## noobie123 (Sep 15, 2021)

Awesome  From the metrowest here!


----------

